
Verily: We’re developing a tool to help triage individuals for Covid-19 testing - vo2maxer
https://twitter.com/google_comms/status/1238574670686928906
======
Varcht
I was initially impressed that Google was stepping up to get this up for the
good of the country. I'm not the best estimator (a good manager will double
what I tell them) but I think a lot of us here could have something testable
by Monday, surely I thought Google could have...

